# Kuranda beds



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone using them? If so how do you like them?

Gary


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I like mine except that it holds water on it when it rains. I am not sure if you can get a more pourous material as an option, but if you can I would reccomend it. I have had mine for almost a year and it still is in great shape.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

What size bed do you buy? I checked a couple web sites for these beds and wasn't sure what size to get. For labs in the 70 pound range. Also which fabric option? I need two beds and both will be used inside. 

Gene


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I saw on one website you could put the pounds in and it told you which one. I know I did a search on Google for it. Can't remember which site it was though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Gene said:


> What size bed do you buy? I checked a couple web sites for these beds and wasn't sure what size to get. For labs in the 70 pound range. Also which fabric option? I need two beds and both will be used inside.
> 
> Gene


I get the xlarge. If you're using it indoors, you can get pretty much any of the fabrics. I like the vinyl (heavy stuff) because it's easy to clean and doesn't tear up. The stuff that's like what's on outdoor furniture is pretty cool... but if they like to dig in their beds, they can wear it out. And then there's the fabric, which I've never had... so can't say anything about it.

-K


----------

